

Packaging gone crazy - geuis
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Packing-Done-Right.aspx

======
stcredzero
One of the Dept. of Defense's logistics systems did something comparable. Is
it still doing that? (Sending individual batteries with ridiculous amounts of
packaging?)

